# pistol rod marco



## Nuplumber (May 9, 2012)

:whistling2:I own a super v , spartan, k39, k45, electric ell and cobra. I like the 50 with a drum for lav and urinal, but there is never enough 50s to go around. Is the marco some of the same? They claim less stress on my arm. It look well built but have not had in it my hands. There is one for sale by me and I'm a litte drawn to it. I a would have to explain to the wife why i bough more rodding S!!T. thank joe


----------

